# Can some live plants cause cloudy water?



## bozley (Mar 12, 2003)

I reaaranged everything in my tank a couple weeks ago. I took out all the big driftwood and fake plants, and added some live plants. Is the water cloudy b/c of the new live plants? Or is it b/c I stirred up the tank so much during the process? I've done several 30% water changes since then, but still a little greenish/murky. What can I do? My fish have very poor colors now, and don't look happy.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

You may be doing too may water changes .. Try to wait it out , if anything the live plants should help clear it up ...


----------

